#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Introduction to Environmental Engineering and Science

## akiller

please any one can upload this book , any edition...



Introduction to Environmental Engineering and Science

by Gilbert M. Masters
Gilbert M. Masters (Author)See More: Introduction to Environmental Engineering and Science

----------


## goose

thank

----------


## goose

thanks

----------


## selmagis

Try there: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I tested two times, but both times I got corrupted rar files.

----------


## deltaop

> Try there: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. I tested two times, but both times I got corrupted rar files.



Salam!
Could you please reupload the link? It is not valid anymore. Thank you!

----------


## selmagis

Try to register on: hxxp://www.coregurus.com/index.php?topic=604.0

I didn't try.

----------

